# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2012



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2012 às 00:38)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Hermano1x (1 Fev 2012 às 01:47)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2012*

Boa noite!

Na minha estação marca 1.0ºc, esta céu nublado e uma brisa muito 


Espero amnaha acordar e esta a cair uns farapinhos lololol


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2012 às 08:34)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens e -2,1ºC.

Manhã de geada com -3,3ºC de mínima.


----------



## Z13 (1 Fev 2012 às 09:58)

Bom dia!

O céu parece querer descobrir-se o sol já aquece a cidade! *1,1ºC* actuais

A mínima desta noite foi de *-3,5ºC* e houve formação de bastante geada!


----------



## Hermano1x (1 Fev 2012 às 12:37)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2012*

Bom dia!

Por aqui em vila real começa a cair as primeiras pingas de chuva!


A mínima de hoje foi 1ºc e neste momento estão 11ºc 

Como sempre a chuva só aparece quando o frio vai embora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2012 às 12:57)

Bom dia.

Hoje há nuvens ...agora falta saber se vêm  aqui para a zona...o será mais do que muito ,bamos aguardar ,com 12.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2012 às 13:50)

Deve ter sido algum erro provavelmente, não sei se alguém pode confirmar mas o índice bioclimático do IM sinaliza que a sensação térmica de hoje na Guarda por volta das 6 da manhã (ao nascer do sol) era equivalente a uma temperatura de -17ºC.


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2012 às 14:21)

Agreste disse:


> Deve ter sido algum erro provavelmente, não sei se alguém pode confirmar mas o índice bioclimático do IM sinaliza que a sensação térmica de hoje na Guarda por volta das 6 da manhã (ao nascer do sol) era equivalente a uma temperatura de -17ºC.



Foi o uma noite de bastante vento.
Tanto que a temperatura nem baixou a valores negativos (pelo menos os horários).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2012 às 14:26)

Boas,por cá continua muitas nuvens e sol,o vento vai ficando moderado,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Fev 2012 às 16:10)

Por Viseu, céu nublado com chuva fraca a moderada, com 1mm acumulado.

Atuais 8,8ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Fev 2012 às 16:56)

boas

por aqui o dia fei de ceu encoberto, chove fraco desde as 15.30h... nao ha vento... 
extremos: 0.3ºC de minima e 10.0ºC de maxima

actuais: chuva fraca sem vento e sigo com 8.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2012 às 18:12)

Boas,céu meio nublado e vento moderado de WNW,com 10.6ºC.


Dados de hoje 2.9ºC / 13.8ºC e 0mm .


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2012 às 19:09)

Agreste disse:


> Deve ter sido algum erro provavelmente, não sei se alguém pode confirmar mas o índice bioclimático do IM sinaliza que a sensação térmica de hoje na Guarda por volta das 6 da manhã (ao nascer do sol) era equivalente a uma temperatura de -17ºC.



Também me parece estranho esse valor. Para se obter um WindChill dessa ordem seria necessário um valor de temperatura muito baixo combinado com vento forte. Com um valor de temperatura de apenas 0ºC, para se obter um WindChill de -17ºC seria necessário um vento de 450 Km/h.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Fev 2012 às 19:27)

Certamente hoje terá nevado na torre, pelos dados do IM nas Penhas Douradas, certamente terá acumulado qualquer coisa...muito embora a humidade esteja muito elevada...


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2012 às 20:01)

Efeito Foehn captado na Covilhã...

Condições Covilhã: Vento norte fraco e 8,4ºC
Condições Guarda: Vento noroeste moderado e 4,4ºC

Sensações térmicas completamente diferentes...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2012 às 20:24)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 7.8ºC e ...foi-se ...continua a mesma saga.


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2012 às 20:48)

Dan disse:


> Também me parece estranho esse valor. Para se obter um WindChill dessa ordem seria necessário um valor de temperatura muito baixo combinado com vento forte. Com um valor de temperatura de apenas 0ºC, para se obter um WindChill de -17ºC seria necessário um vento de 450 Km/h.



Tentei calcular no site UTCI Calculator, o valor.

A partir dos dados gráficos temos:
Ta=2,5ºC; Δ Tmrt=0K; RH=96% e Wind speed v in 10m = 6,7m/s.

Sendo assim, o UTCI: -14.5 ° Celsius.

Agora, a diferença poderá estar na velocidade do vento.
A que aparece no gráfico é a média nos últimos 10 minutos. Talvez eles calculem o UTCI com a velocidade instantânea. 

Para dar os -17ºC, teria de o vento soprar a 8m/ ou seja 29km/h.


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2012 às 21:08)

AnDré disse:


> Tentei calcular no site UTCI Calculator, o valor.
> 
> A partir dos dados gráficos temos:
> Ta=2,5ºC; Δ Tmrt=0K; RH=96% e Wind speed v in 10m = 6,7m/s.
> ...



O valor do índice deve estar bem calculado, o problema é mesmo o próprio índice. A valorização que faz de determinados parâmetros em detrimento da temperatura do ar parece-me excessiva, mas isso é apenas a minha opinião. Como neste caso, tentar equiparar uma situação em que temos um valor de 2,5ºC com uma outra em que o valor seria de -17ºC parece-me um pouco exagerado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2012 às 21:57)

Boas,por aqui ainda muita nublusidade a não dar muito jeito para temperatura descer ,depois limpo,vamos ver onde chega ,com 7.9ºC.

Boas negativas para esta noite .


----------



## Fil (1 Fev 2012 às 22:35)

Muitas nuvens por aqui também e a temperatura que quase não desce estando agora nos 2,4ºC.

Mínima de -1,8ºC e máxima de 8,5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (1 Fev 2012 às 23:55)

Por aqui a temperatura tarda em descer... *+2,0ºC* actuais


Extremos do dia:*-3,5ºC  9,2ºC*

Durante o dia ainda chuviscou... mas pouca coisa.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Fev 2012 às 00:15)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2012*

T. Mínima: *3.3ºC* (05:23)
T. Máxima: *11.1ºC* (15:24)

Precipitação: *1.5 mm*. 

Neste momento *5.6ºC*.


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2012 às 00:55)

*0,7ºC*

vamos ver o que nos espera amanhã!


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Fev 2012 às 07:11)

Bom dia, céu limpo e ao que parece geada negra 

*Temp. -1.1ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1016 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação de ontem 2.5 mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Fev 2012 às 07:36)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo e o vento que sopra gelido de NW, sigo com 2.2ºC...


----------



## Serrano (2 Fev 2012 às 09:54)

Durante a noite, o meu termómetro do Sarzedo desceu até -0.9ºC. Cerca das 09:30h, passei no Alto São Gião e marcava -1ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 10:23)

De destacar que esta manhã (perto das 8h) nas Penhas Douradas já perto dos *-6ºC* de mínima...
Amanhã será ainda mais baixo...


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 10:33)

Pelas imagens da estância de Ski da torre podemos ver que as temperaturas baixas têm aguentado a neve produzida pelos canhões e alguma que restou da queda de neve...certamente uma sensação de frio muito grande atendendo ao vento que normalmente se faz sentir...


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2012 às 11:45)

Por Bragança o dia nasceu com geada, mínima de *-4,4ºC*.

Neste momento está um belo dia de sol, e *7,0ºC* com *27%* de hr

Até logo


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2012 às 11:54)

Até agora não senti nada de especial.
Ficou mais frio que nos últimos dias(difícil era não ficar), mas temperaturas banais/recorrentes para esta altura do ano.

0ºC de mínima segundo o IM.
Espero que amanhã arrefeça bem mais.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 11:57)

Nickname disse:


> Até agora não senti nada de especial.
> Ficou mais frio que nos últimos dias(difícil era não ficar), mas temperaturas banais/recorrentes para esta altura do ano.
> 
> 0ºC de mínima segundo o IM.
> Espero que amanhã arrefeça bem mais.



Esta madrugada Viseu já baixou dos 0ºC nas duas estações do IM...mas frio "esperado" só nesta próxima madrugada é que se irá sentir...-4ºC para a cidade de Viseu...nada de extraordinário e que quem reside aí não esteja habituado...mas de destacar mesmo assim...


----------



## dahon (2 Fev 2012 às 12:59)

MarioCabral disse:


> Esta madrugada Viseu já baixou dos 0ºC nas duas estações do IM...mas frio "esperado" só nesta próxima madrugada é que se irá sentir...-4ºC para a cidade de Viseu...nada de extraordinário e que quem reside aí não esteja habituado...mas de destacar mesmo assim...



Boas.

Na EMA Viseu/Cidade a temperatura mínima dos últimos dias já tem sido negativa o mesmo não acontece para a EMA Viseu(Aeródromo).

Viseu/Cidade






Viseu(Aeródromo)





Por acaso estou curioso para ver o comportamento da temperatura nas duas EMA's nesta entrada de ar frio.

Cumps.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 13:01)

dahon disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Na EMA Viseu/Cidade a temperatura mínima dos últimos dias já tem sido negativa o mesmo não acontece para a EMA Viseu(Aeródromo).
> 
> ...



Sim...mas na madrugada de hoje já baixaram as duas dos 0ºC...


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2012 às 15:55)

Cobertura de neve na Serra da Estrela, hoje:


----------



## PDias (2 Fev 2012 às 16:04)

AnDré disse:


> Cobertura de neve na Serra da Estrela, hoje:



Olá André,

esta imagem retiraste-a de onde?


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2012 às 16:25)

PDias disse:


> Olá André,
> 
> esta imagem retiraste-a de onde?



 http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov
Pixel size: 250m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2012 às 16:27)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui o que não têm faltado,vento  e sol ,o que fazia mais falta por cá,que era ,nem sombra ,quando será?hummmm ,com 7.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.2ºC / 8.8ºC e uma rajada de 42km/h.


----------



## PDias (2 Fev 2012 às 16:33)

AnDré disse:


> http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov
> Pixel size: 250m.



Obrigado André!


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2012 às 16:46)

Por Bragança a temperatura ja vai em queda... *5,2ºC* actuais depois de uma máxima de *7,9ºC*

A humidade relativa do ar também é muito baixa, *21%*, não ajuda à geada...


----------



## panda (2 Fev 2012 às 17:22)

Temperatura actual *5.3ºC* a Máxima foi de *6.3ºC*.
durante a noite madrugada o vento foi forte rajada Máxima 63.4 Km/h


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Fev 2012 às 17:32)

Covilhã todo o dia abaixo dos 7ºC, quer na estação do IM (a 450 m), quer na do Spiritmind (a 750 m).

Neste momento, na estação do Spiritmind a temperatura já vai nos 3ºC e o "frio percebido" já vai nos negativos, devido ao efeito do vento.

Penso que ao contrário do que tem acontecido nas últimas madrugadas, o vento vai impedir a inversão térmica e a estação do Spiritmind, por ficar 300 m acima em altitude, vai ter uma temperatura mais baixa que a do aeródromo.

P.S. - Já agora, alguém sabe se é possível aceder a algum registo do historial das temperaturas das estações oficiais do IM? Era bom conhecer o record de cada estação ou, pelo menos, comparar os valores destas duas próximas madrugadas com os valores registados na madrugada do dia 1 de março de 2005, que deve ter sido a mais fria dos últimos anos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2012 às 17:51)

Boas,o sol foi-se...agora é só vê-la a descer ,com 6.2ºC.


----------



## amarusp (2 Fev 2012 às 17:52)

Loriga- Temperatura atual de 2,4º, depois de uma máxima de 5,2º.


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2012 às 18:05)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> P.S. - Já agora, alguém sabe se é possível aceder a algum registo do historial das temperaturas das estações oficiais do IM? Era bom conhecer o record de cada estação ou, pelo menos, comparar os valores destas duas próximas madrugadas com os valores registados na madrugada do dia 1 de março de 2005, que deve ter sido a mais fria dos últimos anos.



Só de algumas.
Aqui fica uma tabela publicada em Março de 2005 pelo IM:


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Fev 2012 às 18:22)

AnDré disse:


> Só de algumas.
> Aqui fica uma tabela publicada em Março de 2005 pelo IM:



Obrigado André.


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2012 às 18:29)

Aqui em Bragança estamos agora com *0,6ºC*

25% de hr


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Fev 2012 às 18:32)

dia de ceu pouco nublado e com um vento que soprou temporariamente fraco ao longo do dia... 

extremos: 2.2ºC de minima e 8.3ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 5.9ºC


----------



## Norther (2 Fev 2012 às 18:35)

boas tardes por aqui estão 2.6ºC com céu limpo
31% HR
vento fraco NE

máxima de hoje de 7.1ºC
mínima de 2.4ºC


----------



## Weatherman (2 Fev 2012 às 18:46)

Por Vouzela Céu pouco nublado e 4ºC


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2012 às 18:46)

Nesse 1 de Março de 2005 estando no aeródromo de Viseu -6.7ºC na cidade deve ter chegado aos -8/-9ºC.  
Não vai ser batido esse valor infelizmente


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2012 às 18:56)

Nickname disse:


> Nesse 1 de Março de 2005 estando no aeródromo de Viseu -6.7ºC na cidade deve ter chegado aos -8/-9ºC.
> Não vai ser batido esse valor infelizmente




No dia 1, dado que foi uma noite de muito vento, Viseu (cidade) não deve ter descido mais do que Viseu (aeródromo).

Já no dia 2, aí sim, a temperatura na cidade deverá ter sido bastante mais baixa que os 0,4ºC do aeródromo.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Fev 2012 às 19:09)

De acordo com o IM as Penhas Douradas ás 18h já tinha quase -4ºC.....


----------



## bartotaveira (2 Fev 2012 às 19:29)

Boas.


Por aqui a temperatura chegou a 0ºC às 19h, vamos ver até onde chega...

Actual: *-0,2ºC*

Wind Chill: *-8ºC* 


Vou acompanhar o fórum atentamente! 



Fiquem bem.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2012 às 19:30)

Céu limpo e -0,3ºC por aqui.


Extremos de hoje:

5,5ºC / -4,3ºC


----------



## Fil (2 Fev 2012 às 19:35)

Aqui tenho -0,5ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado que sopra de N.

Mínima de -3,1ºC e máxima de 4,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2012 às 19:44)

Boas ,por aqui o ventinho não está nada a ajudar a festa ,com 4.6ºC.


----------



## salgado (2 Fev 2012 às 20:16)

Boa noite. Por aqui -1.1. Não é facil bater recordes de temperatura aqui...


----------



## godzila (2 Fev 2012 às 20:22)

aqui tenho -0,8ºC a este ritmo a minima vai ser bem resquinha


----------



## Hermano1x (2 Fev 2012 às 20:22)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2012*

Boas 


Aqui por vila real esta 1.9ºc 

com vento fraco 10kmh de este 

Cheira-me que esta noite vai chegar aos -5 ou -6


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2012 às 20:38)

Penhas Douradas com -4.9ºC ás 20h.
É pena não haver uma estação na Torre....


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Fev 2012 às 20:40)

Tem-se falado, por aqui no fórum, do efeito das geadas nas plantas. Eis o que aconteceu aos eucaliptos e mimosas, em novembro/dezembro de 2007 na Beira Interior. Esta foi tirada no norte do concelho da Covilhã, no limite com o concelho de Belmonte.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Fev 2012 às 21:02)

Boa noite

*Temp -1ºC
HR 80%
Pressão 1022 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2012 às 21:24)

Bom,com vento de norte,a temperatura não se mexe ,com 4.1ºC.


----------



## Norther (2 Fev 2012 às 21:49)

Nickname disse:


> Penhas Douradas com -4.9ºC ás 20h.
> É pena não haver uma estação na Torre....



Haver há não sei é onde é transmitido os dados mas acho que é do pessoal das estradas  mas por vezes as condições são tão estremas que deve de deixar de funcionar, a 15 dias atrás 







1.8ºC com céu limpo
31% HR humidade 
vento fraco NE
1022hpa pressão atmosférica

máxima de hoje de 7.1ºC
mínima de 2.4ºC

Na Lagoa Comprida Serra da Estrela estão -6ºC comunicado a 30min
Sábado a noite vou dormir a Torre na estância de eski porque domingo vou caminhar pelas lagoas e vou levar um termómetro para registar a temperatura


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2012 às 22:00)

Por Bragança a temperatura vai caindo lentamente... *-2,8ºC*


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2012 às 22:09)

Nickname disse:


> Penhas Douradas com -4.9ºC ás 20h.
> É pena não haver uma estação na Torre....



Para termos uma ideia, do outro lado da fronteira, na provincia de Salamanca, a 1960mts de altitude, estavam à minutos -12,3ºC...


----------



## salgado (2 Fev 2012 às 22:26)

Boas! Neste momento, segundo o IM, Sabugal é a terceira estação mais fria (-3,5º, logo a seguir a Penhas Douradas e Montalegre. Continuando o ventro fraco, acho que poderá descer abaixo dos -6.

ps: Na altura lembro-me sa suposta "doença" dos eucaliptos, perto da Covilhã mas nunca pensei que fosse da geada!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2012 às 22:32)

Por aqui a temperatura já chegou aos minímos da noite passada,com 3.0ºC e o vento continua moderado de norte.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2012 às 22:33)

Os eucaliptos, pelo menos as espécies que temos por cá, não suportam muito bem o frio, já as mimosas são um pouco mais resistentes.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Fev 2012 às 22:47)

salgado disse:


> ps: Na altura lembro-me sa suposta "doença" dos eucaliptos, perto da Covilhã mas nunca pensei que fosse da geada!



Geralmente, é improvável que uma doença afete, em simultâneo, duas espécies diferentes. Se fosse uma doença, o processo degenerativo seria menos rápido e teria havido uma propagação para outras zonas do país. Há doenças que atacam os eucaliptos identificadas em Portugal; quanto às mimosas, infelizmente, não conheço nada biológico (fungos, insetos,...) que as ataquem.

Por isso, para mim, só pode ter sido o frio, uma vez que o aspeto era das árvores terem sido "queimadas" de alto a baixo; mas posso estar enganado, não sou especialista na matéria. Publiquei esta foto no meu blogue e alguns relatos falam de temperaturas muito baixas nas semanas anteriores a isto ter acontecido:http://sombra-verde.blogspot.com/2007/12/procura-se-explicao.html

De resto, em 2005, na zona da Covilhã, em menor escala, já tinha visto isto acontecer em mimosas e outras espécies exóticas de climas mais quentes. Com mimosas, especificamente, também já vi isto acontecer na Guarda, por exemplo.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2012 às 23:04)

-2,3ºC por aqui.

A evolução dos valores de temperatura neste evento está com uma trajectória semelhante ao episódio de 8 de Janeiro de 2009. Vamos ver se atinge amanhã um valor mínimo também equivalente.


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2012 às 23:09)

Neste momento registo *-4,1ºC*, e estão -4,7ºC aqui na Davis do politécnico....


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2012 às 23:10)

Dan disse:


> -2,3ºC por aqui.
> 
> A evolução dos valores de temperatura neste evento está com uma trajectória semelhante ao episódio de 8 de Janeiro de 2009. Vamos ver se atinge amanhã um valor mínimo também equivalente.



Nesse mesmo dia eu registei -8,6ºC... quanto ficou pelos teus lados?


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2012 às 23:14)

Z13 disse:


> Neste momento registo *-4,1ºC*, e estão -4,7ºC aqui na Davis do politécnico....



Qual é o link da estação do Politécnico?

PS: Aínda agora fui à varanda e não há sinais de gelo nos carros apesar das temperaturas...vai ser mesmo "negra" !


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Fev 2012 às 23:17)

tudo calmo por aqui, vento fraco, ceu limpo e sigo com 2.2ºC


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2012 às 23:20)

ferreira5 disse:


> Qual é o link da estação do Politécnico?


Vê se funciona assim: 

http://esa.ipb.pt/clima.php



ferreira5 disse:


> PS: Aínda agora fui à varanda e não há sinais de gelo nos carros apesar das temperaturas...vai ser mesmo "negra" !



Temos uma humidade muito baixa ainda... 47%


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2012 às 23:22)

Z13 disse:


> Nesse mesmo dia eu registei -8,6ºC... quanto ficou pelos teus lados?



Eu registei -7,5ºC, que é um dos meus valores mais baixos. O IM chegou a -8,5ºC nesse dia.


----------



## Fil (2 Fev 2012 às 23:24)

Aqui tenho -3,7ºC e bati a mínima desta manhã... não estava à espera.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2012 às 23:24)

ferreira5 disse:


> Qual é o link da estação do Politécnico?
> 
> PS: Aínda agora fui à varanda e não há sinais de gelo nos carros apesar das temperaturas...vai ser mesmo "negra" !



Quando os valores de temperatura são assim desta ordem quase não há geada nos carros. Lembro-me bem disso nos dias 1 e 2 de Março de 2005.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2012 às 23:26)

E a ESA já em -5,3ºC.



-


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 23:27)

Penhas Douradas às 23h com *-6,8ºC*...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2012 às 23:32)

torre com -10


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 23:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> torre com -10



A previsão do snow forecast aponta para esse valor...mas acho que irá alem disso...


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2012 às 23:40)

Z13 disse:


> Vê se funciona assim:
> 
> http://esa.ipb.pt/clima.php
> 
> ...



Funciona.
Obrigado


----------



## Z13 (3 Fev 2012 às 00:02)

Vou-me despedir com *-5,3ºC*

Até amanha


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2012 às 00:04)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> torre com -10



onde viste esse valor?


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2012 às 00:35)

Penhas Douradas com* -7,3ºC* às 0h...


----------



## Norther (3 Fev 2012 às 00:42)

Boas noites por aqui estão 0.9ºC com céu limpo
vento aumentou de intensidade 4.6km/h com rajadas de 10KM/h de N
32% HR humidade
1024 hpa pressão atmosférica


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2012 às 01:40)

Penhas Douradas com *-7,6ºC*...era 1h...


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Fev 2012 às 07:36)

bom dia


por aqui o dia começa com ceu limpo nao ha geada visivel, o vento sopra muito fraco... sigo com -1.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2012 às 07:45)

Às 06h00:

Aljezur: - 5,1 ºC
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo (Vila Torpim): - 5,1 ºC
Curuche (Estação de Regadio do I.N.I.A.): - 5,4 ºC
Vinhais: - 5,5 ºC
Arouca: - 5,8 ºC
Guarda: - 5,6 ºC
Tomar (Valdonas): - 5,9 ºC
Montalegre: - 6,0 ºC
Chaves (Aeródromo): - 6,2 ºC
Miranda do Douro: - 6,6 ºC
Mirandela: - 6,8 ºC 
Sabugal (Martim Rei): - 7,0 ºC
Penhas Douradas: - 8,2 ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: - 8,4 ºC
Bragança: - 8,8 ºC

Fonte: IM


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2012 às 08:07)

Bom dia 

Alguns cirrus e -7,5ºC por aqui.

Mínima de -7,9ºC até ao momento.


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2012 às 08:09)

-5.3ºC ás 7h em Viseu/cidade not bad


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Fev 2012 às 09:24)

Gerofil disse:


> Às 06h00:
> 
> Aljezur: - 5,1 ºC
> Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo (Vila Torpim): - 5,1 ºC
> ...




Hummmm....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Serrano (3 Fev 2012 às 10:03)

No meu posto de observação no Sarzedo registou-se uma mínima de -4.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (3 Fev 2012 às 10:08)

Novo recorde para mínimas na minha estação! 

*-9,1ºC*






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Norther (3 Fev 2012 às 10:09)

Bom dia a mínima que obtive foi de -0.2ºC na Auriol e o do meteocovilha -1,6ºC esperava temperaturas mais baixas mas talvez por causa do vento que tem soprado moderado e com rajadas na ordem dos 25 30Km/h não fez com que a temperatura descesse, penso que a Beira Baixa foi das zonas do Continente onde tivemos o vento mais forte esta noite e estamos a ter


----------



## PedroNTSantos (3 Fev 2012 às 10:19)

Norther disse:


> Bom dia a mínima que obtive foi de -0.2ºC na Auriol e o do meteocovilha -1,6ºC esperava temperaturas mais baixas mas talvez por causa do vento que tem soprado moderado e com rajadas na ordem dos 25 30Km/h não fez com que a temperatura descesse, penso que a Beira Baixa foi das zonas do Continente onde tivemos o vento mais forte esta noite e estamos a ter



Neste tipo de entradas, a nossa localização é muito propícia ao vento e aos baixos valores de humidade. Por outro lado, o frio percebido com a ação do vento (windchill) chegou aos *- 7,8ºC* na estação do Spiritmind. 

Na página do IM, no índice de stress térmico, às 6h a estação da Covilhã aeródromo estava com *- 22*: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/ambiente/biometeo/utci/index.jsp?page=utci06.xml


----------



## godzila (3 Fev 2012 às 10:32)

aqui onde vivo registei -4,1ºC minima registada ás 6:43
aora de momento registo 1,8ºc
a minima de amanhã ainda deve ser mais fresquinha do que esta lol.
a ver vamos...


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2012 às 11:12)

Gerofil disse:


> Às 06h00:
> 
> Aljezur: - 5,1 ºC
> Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo (Vila Torpim): - 5,1 ºC
> ...


----------



## Norther (3 Fev 2012 às 11:13)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Neste tipo de entradas, a nossa localização é muito propícia ao vento e aos baixos valores de humidade. Por outro lado, o frio percebido com a ação do vento (windchill) chegou aos *- 7,8ºC* na estação do Spiritmind.
> 
> Na página do IM, no índice de stress térmico, às 6h a estação da Covilhã aeródromo estava com *- 22*: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/ambiente/biometeo/utci/index.jsp?page=utci06.xml





Sim nem mais, e este vento neste momento esta forte, constante e bem gelado, pelo menos no fundo do vale Cova da Beira onde trabalho esta muito mau para quem trabalha ao ar livre


----------



## Hermano1x (3 Fev 2012 às 11:22)

Bom dia!

A mínima que registei hoje foi -4.7 

Esta vento moderado de Norte de 20kmh, ate corta este vento muito gelado!!!

Mas geada nem vela hoje, será por causa do vento que não se formou geada, ou da baixa percentagem de humidade?


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2012 às 11:33)

*Tempo frio - temperaturas mínimas observadas*


> 2012-02-03
> (IM)
> 
> A ação de um anticiclone localizado na Europa central que transporta na sua circulação uma massa de ar muito frio e seco, com trajeto continental está a influenciar o territorio do continente.
> ...


----------



## Thomar (3 Fev 2012 às 11:46)

AnDré disse:


> *Tempo frio - temperaturas mínimas observadas*



Tinha acabado de ler esse mesmo comunicado. Só estranho não falarem de outros locais onde se registaram mínimas muito baixas, nomeadamente no centro e sul do país, como em Alcobaça, Aljezur, Alvalade, Coruche e Tomar, e falarem por exemplo de Lamas de Mouro, que registou uma mínima superior a esses mesmos locais. Claro que estou a puxar a brasa á minha sardinha. Mas não deixam de ser impressionantes os valores de Bragança e Carrazeda de Ansiães.


----------



## Johnny (3 Fev 2012 às 12:40)

Impressionante o valor da temp. mínima na "minha" terra (onde a minha mãe nasceu), Carrazeda de Ansiães, tendo em conta q está a escassos kms do rio Douro... -8,4º!!!

Em termos de altitude, a vila de Carrazeda situa-se numa cota média de 700m, com zonas a passar os 800m...

Outro facto curioso, e de extremos, são as temperaturas abrasadoras no verão, principalmente nas zonas ribeirinhas, q passam largamente os 40º (há mm registos de 50º...).

João Henriques


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2012 às 12:59)

Bom dia .

Por aqui também chegou aos negativos ,com -1.1ºC...céu limpo e um vento muito gelado,com 7.0ºC.


----------



## Johnny (3 Fev 2012 às 13:01)

Na SIC (Primeiro Jornal) falam em -9 em Bragança (cidade) e -11 em algumas aldeias do concelho, tal como Gimonde...


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2012 às 13:37)

Na minha estação registei uma mínima de -6,1ºC. Neste momento sol e 3,3ºC.


----------



## amarusp (3 Fev 2012 às 13:49)

Em Loriga: mínima de -4,3ºC, atuamente com 4,1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2012 às 14:02)

Boas,por aqui o ambiente ainda só aqueceu um bocadinho ,céu limpo e vento por vezes moderado,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## boneli (3 Fev 2012 às 15:00)

Alguém sabe quanto foi a minima na Torre????


----------



## Norther (3 Fev 2012 às 16:24)

boneli disse:


> Alguém sabe quanto foi a minima na Torre????




A informação que me deram de pessoal que la trabalha é que estavam -10ºC as 6 da manha, mas éra de um termometro de carro, o vento tambem nao ajudou que a temperatura fosse inferior, mas a sensação de frio éra imensa. 
existe la uma estação meteorologica mas esta avariada pelo que me disseram esta, esta foto foi de a 15 dias atras 







[/URL]


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2012 às 16:32)

Z13 disse:


> Novo recorde para mínimas na minha estação!
> 
> *-9,1ºC*





Aqui também o mínimo desde que tenho estação, mas apenas -7,9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Fev 2012 às 17:10)

boas

por aqui afinal houve geada e bastante, mas foi so nas zonas abrigadas, 
o ceu esteve geramente limpo e com algum vento fraco nas zonas mais altas da cidade... 

extremos: -2.6ºC e uma maxima de 7.3ºC

actuais: ceu limpo vento fraco e sigo com 6.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (3 Fev 2012 às 17:47)

Por Viseu foi um dia bastante fresco, com mínima de -2,4°C e com muito vento. A tarde foi de sol, e o vento ainda nao arredou pé.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2012 às 19:20)

Boa noite,

Nova mínima da minha estação com *-6.8ºC*

Dados actuais:

*Temp: 0.8ºC
HR: 53%
Pressão: 1034hpa
Vento: 2.5km/h*


----------



## PedroNTSantos (3 Fev 2012 às 19:37)

Grande foto Norther! Mesmo para quem já viu a serra tantas e tantas vezes assim...

De facto, o vento não deixou os termómetros baterem recordes, mas, por outro lado, fez com que a sensação de frio e o desconforto térmico fosse bastante acentuado na Covilhã, todo o dia. 

Mesmo nas horas centrais do dia, as temperaturas estiveram sempre abaixo dos 5,5ºC e, com o vento, fez com que a Covilhã estivesse no pódio das cidades com maior stress térmico:

- às doze horas, com -8, apenas a Guarda e Trancoso a superavam






- às quinze horas, com -10, apenas o Sabugal a superava


----------



## amarusp (3 Fev 2012 às 19:38)

Em Loriga máxima de 4,7ºC, atualmente -0,5ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2012 às 19:53)

Extremos de hoje:

-7,9ºC / 5,0ºC

Por agora -0,1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Fev 2012 às 19:59)

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mínima: *- 2.2ºC*

Máxima: *+ 7.6ºC*

Actual: *3.2ºC*

Humidade Relativa: *45%*

Penso que não houve geada significativa devido à baixa humidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2012 às 21:11)

Boas ,por aqui continua um gelo do caraças ,céu limpo e um vento gelado,com 2.4ºC.

Dados de hoje -1.1ºC / 8.2ºC .


----------



## godzila (3 Fev 2012 às 21:32)

de momento tenho -1,7ºC
já testeve a -1,9ºC ás 8 horas.


----------



## Bgc (3 Fev 2012 às 21:50)

Já -4.0ºc / 40% hr.


----------



## kelinha (3 Fev 2012 às 22:43)

Bgc disse:


> Já -4.0ºc / 40% hr.



Xiçaaaaa! Vocês vão congelar!!!


----------



## duero (3 Fev 2012 às 23:02)

SI INTERESA COLOCARÉ LOS DATOS DE ESTACIONES FRONTERIZAS ESPAÑOLAS.

PUEBLA DE SANABRIA: -13ºC

VILLARDECIERVOS: -10'7ºC

NAVASFRÍAS (en la frontera):-8'3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2012 às 23:28)

Neste momento com céu limpo e ,com 1.0ºC e vento moderado de N,dá cá uma sensação .


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Fev 2012 às 23:29)

boas

esta muito frio por estes lados, vim de tondela de casa de um amigo, esta muito frio... 
actuais: ceu limpo, vento fraco (na minha zona que é alta) nada se mexe nas zonas mais abrigadas... 

sigo com  -1.8ºC


----------



## dahon (3 Fev 2012 às 23:40)

Na EMA Viseu/Cidade ás 22h já registava -1.9ºC.






Se o vento se mantiver relativamente calmo penso que esta madrugada pode bater a mínima de hoje (-5.3ºC).


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2012 às 23:42)

*-6,6ºC* nas Penhas Douradas às 23h...


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Fev 2012 às 00:44)

Já aqui se falou que os locais mais elevados não dependem da queda do vento para fazer baixar as temperaturas...as Penhas Dourdas fazem valer isso mesmo...às 0h com *-7,4ºC*...


----------



## Norther (4 Fev 2012 às 04:18)

boas noites -3.0ºC com céu limpo e sem vento o que não aconteceu durante o dia inteiro.
33% HR
na torre estavam as 19h  -10ºC


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Fev 2012 às 04:35)

Boa noite!!!

Ja bateu o registo de temperatura mínima registada este inverno estão -6ºc  

muito


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Fev 2012 às 06:53)

Bom dia, registos históricos este ano 

*Temp - 8.5ºC
HR 90%
Pressão 1034 hPa
Vento nulo

Exremos ontem:
Minima -7.1ºC
Máxima 8.7ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Fev 2012 às 07:44)

Céu limpo

Temp -9.0ºC
HR 89%
Pressão 1034 hPa
Vento nulo


----------



## Weatherman (4 Fev 2012 às 07:56)

Céu limpo 
Temperatura -5.3ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Fev 2012 às 08:36)




----------



## Z13 (4 Fev 2012 às 08:45)

Bom dia, lá por casa (eu hoje estou no Minho) a mínima foi semelhante à de ontem *-9,0ºC*.

Queria destacar os *-9,9ºC* de Miranda do Douro ás 7h00 segundo o IM.


----------



## Norther (4 Fev 2012 às 09:04)

bom dia estão -3.2ºC céu limpo
33% HR
vento fraco NE
wind chill  -4ºC

a mínima foi de -4.3ºC
wind chill -6


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2012 às 09:10)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e -6,6ºC ainda.

Mínima ligeiramente mais baixa que ontem por aqui: -8,0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Fev 2012 às 10:12)

Por cá não houve muito frio, mas suficiente para geada negra, queimou tudo o que era de hortaliça. Mínima de -3,1ºC e céu limpo, sem vento.

Atuais 1,6ºC e 36%HR, com 1040hPa...


----------



## Bgc (4 Fev 2012 às 11:28)

Bom dia.

Mínima de -9.6ºC. 

Actuais 1.1ºC com sensação térmica bem baixa.


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2012 às 12:23)

Manmarlopes disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqBSZnr7ZbI



-8.9ºC numa Auriol, muito bom!


----------



## Fil (4 Fev 2012 às 14:10)

A minha mínima foi praticamente a mesma de ontem, -6,0ºC. Agora estão 4,1ºC e muito sol.


----------



## belem (4 Fev 2012 às 17:15)

No Covão D´Ametade, é que também devem estar a ser registadas temperaturas muito interessantes.

Ali bem alto na Serra da Estrela, num vale sombrio, que serve de «poço de frio»...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2012 às 17:27)

Boa tarde .

Hoje a tarde já foi um bocadinho melhor ,devido ao vento ser mais fraco...pela noite mais uma negativa apesar de o vento ser moderado de NNE até ao meio da manhã,céu limpo todo o dia ,com 7.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje -0.9ºC / 8.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (4 Fev 2012 às 18:01)

3.3ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 6.9ºC e de uma mínima de -4.4ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Fev 2012 às 18:36)

Boa noite, nova mímina absoluta na minha estação!

*Temp. Mínima: -7.4ºC* às 8:02 desta manhã! Novo *RECORD*!

*Dados actuais:

Temp: 2.2ºC
HR: 59%
Pressão: 1039hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2012 às 18:48)

Boas,por aqui o vento há mais de uma hora passou a nulo ,temperatura com boa descida ,com 3.6ºC .


----------



## duero (4 Fev 2012 às 18:52)

LOCALIDADES FRONTERIZAS.

PUEBLA DE SANABRIA: -13'6ºC

VILLARDECIERVOS: -9'9ºC

NAVASFRÍAS: -10'6ºC



NAVASFRÍAS fica a 2 kms de la frontera y a 4 kms de ALDEIA DO BISPO (SABUGAL).


----------



## panda (4 Fev 2012 às 20:21)

Mínima de hoje *-4.2ºC*
IVF -10
Máxima de hoje *9.1ºC*
Temperatura actual *1.5ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Fev 2012 às 21:28)

boas

apasar do sol, a sombra nao se pode estar , nao houve vento durante o dia...
 temperaturas de hoje:  -2.8ºC de minima e 8.7ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 1.3ºC


----------



## Hermano1x (4 Fev 2012 às 21:31)

Boa noite!

A minima de hoje aqui em vila real foi -6,7ºc

neste momento estão 1.8ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2012 às 21:38)

Boas ,o vento de norte voltou fraco,a temperatura agora a descer devagar,com 2.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Fev 2012 às 23:59)

tudo calmo por aqui, vento sopra muito fraquinho o ceu esta limpo e sigo ja com -1.8ºC 
esta frio e amanha tenho que ir trabalhar


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2012 às 01:47)

Este Sábado, Carrazeda de Ansiães volta a registar a temperatura mais baixa da rede do IM, mas desta vez a par com Miranda do Douro.
Ambas atingiram os *-10,2ºC*.


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Fev 2012 às 03:23)

Por aqui depois de a temperatura ter estado a subir até aos +2.2ºC por volta das 2h, começou a descer de forma acentuada e está agora nos *-1.4ºC*, que já supera a mínima de ontem.

A temperatura *aparente* é de *-6.2ºC*. 

A HR também está em clara subida, nos *75%*.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Fev 2012 às 07:36)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu pouco nublado, apenas na estrela se ve nuvens, muita muita geada, esta tudo congelado e nao ha vento... 

sigo com um record da minima na minha estação... -4.5ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Fev 2012 às 08:24)

Mínima de *-2.1ºC* às 05:54.

Neste momento *-1.0ºC* e algum gelo/geada.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Fev 2012 às 10:13)

Bom dia hoje a minima foi de *-6.7ºC*, agora temos alguns cirrus

*Temp. 3.5ºC
HR 54%
Pressão 1035 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2012 às 10:19)

Bom dia

Completa alteração das condições meteorológicas por aqui. Depois de ter descido a -5,5ºC, durante a madrugada, a temperatura tem estado a subir bem esta manhã. Este aumento na temperatura foi acompanhado pelo aparecimento de nuvens e vento.

Céu muito nublado, vento e 4,9ºC por agora.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (5 Fev 2012 às 10:20)

Sem vento, a estação da Covilhã chegou aos *-5ºC* e, às 9 da manhã, continuava  1 grau abaixo de zero. 

Hoje, Aljezur esteve taco a a taco com Mirando do Douro!!! Impressionante...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2012 às 11:24)

Bom dia.

Hoje bem melhor quanto ao ...hoje o ambiente é mais suave ....hoje já não houve negativa ...pela manhã algumas nuvens mas agora mais sol,com subida da temperatura com 11.2ºC e o vento a ficar mais mexido de WNW.


----------



## Agreste (5 Fev 2012 às 11:30)

Ainda assim Alvega a -1ºC na última actualização disponível...


----------



## bartotaveira (5 Fev 2012 às 11:37)

Boas.


Esta noite a temperatura apenas chegou aos *-0.2ºC*, muito devido ao muito vento que se fez sentir.

Há pouco tive uma rajada de *98Km/h*.


Actuais: 

Temp *6,1ºC*
Vento *60/80Km/h*
HR *83%*
PA *1034.5hPa*


Curioso que neste episódio de frio nem sequer bati o recorde de temperatura neste inverno. A mínima foi de *-5.1ºC* na madrugada de sábado, mas tive *-5.3ºC* dia 12 de janeiro. Nada de especial por aqui portanto. 



Fiquem bem.


----------



## panda (5 Fev 2012 às 11:53)

Temperatura mínima de hoje *-2ºC*
Actual *11.8ºC*
Céu com alguma nebulosidade e vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2012 às 13:00)

Boas,por aqui o vento ficou maluco há 20m ...rajadas muito fortes de NNW...máxima 45km/h,mesmo assim a temperatura,não está má ,com 13.6ºC,mais nuvens.


----------



## DRC (5 Fev 2012 às 13:09)

O rio Côa gelou no Sabugal.
Aqui fica uma foto que encontrei no facebook na página "Descendentes do Concelho do Sabugal"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2012 às 14:34)

Boas,o vento continua maluco ...muito forte de NW...nova máxima 48km/h,anda tudo no are,as coisas mais leves ,com 12.2ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## duero (5 Fev 2012 às 14:55)

PUEBLA DE SANABRIA: -9'5ºC

VILLARDECIERVOS: -7ºC

NAVASFRÍAS ( fronterizo con SABUGAL): -9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Fev 2012 às 16:08)

Máxima de *10.4ºC* às 13:15.

Neste momento, sem sol, pois o céu encontra-se encoberto e estão *9.0ºC*.

HR nos *81%*.


----------



## bartotaveira (5 Fev 2012 às 16:23)

Boas.


Será que a minha estação é das únicas que está a registar o vento no Wunderground aqui nas vizinhanças??


Rajada máxima de *111Km/h*, grande vendaval. 

A minha Vantage Vue já registou 19mm de precipitação, tenho que ir fazer a manutenção no pluviómetro ou então será mesmo do vento.



Fiquem bem.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2012 às 16:26)

Ena que grande vendaval por aí  Tens a estação espiada devidamente? Tenta fixar o pluviómetro.


----------



## bartotaveira (5 Fev 2012 às 16:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ena que grande vendaval por aí  Tens a estação espiada devidamente? Tenta fixar o pluviómetro.




A Vantage Vue é "todo-em-um", e a estação não tem espias, mas o mastro é forte o suficiente. Já registou ventos superiores e o pluviómetro não registou precipitação. Penso que será mesmo falta de manutenção, há mais de 2 anos que não faço manutenção...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2012 às 16:36)

Boas,por aqui continua o festival de vento ,com 11.8ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2012 às 16:36)

bartotaveira disse:


> A Vantage Vue é "todo-em-um", e a estação não tem espias, mas o mastro é forte o suficiente. Já registou ventos superiores e o pluviómetro não registou precipitação. Penso que será mesmo falta de manutenção, há mais de 2 anos que não faço manutenção...



Pois esqueci-me do pormenor da Vue. Poderá ser manutenção sim, mas o mastro também pode ter-se movido em caso do vento ter enrolado.


----------



## bartotaveira (5 Fev 2012 às 16:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pois esqueci-me do pormenor da Vue. Poderá ser manutenção sim, mas o mastro também pode ter-se movido em caso do vento ter enrolado.




Tens razão. Tenho que esperar que o vento amaine para ir lá cima.


----------



## Serrano (5 Fev 2012 às 18:41)

Muito vento no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 7ºC. Máxima de 9.3ºC e mínima de -1.9ºC.


----------



## Johnny (5 Fev 2012 às 18:45)

Hj fui dar uma volta pela Serra do Barroso (Montalegre e Boticas): mt gelo, rajadas fortíssimas de um vento cortante e gélido... precipitação nula ou quase nula...


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2012 às 18:49)

Radical mudança das condições meteorológicas durante o dia de hoje e que se reflectem também na grande amplitude térmica.

Extremos de hoje: 9,0ºC / -5,5ºC

Bastante vento, algumas nuvens e 7,9ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2012 às 19:09)

Boas,hoje a temperatura foi mais agradavel,tirando o vento forte e continua moderado,céu limpo com 10.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 0.6ºC / 14.4ºC e uma rajada de 52km/h.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Fev 2012 às 20:21)

boas

por aqui o dia foi ce ceu limpo durante a manha, e durante a tarde encobriu tornando-se muito nublado ao final da tarde... 
ainda cairam algumas gotazitas... 
extremos: -4.5ºC de minima e 11.8ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu muito nublado, vento muito fraco e sigo com 6.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2012 às 23:29)

Boas,com 9.7ºC...hoje não desce ,vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2012 às 09:47)

Bom dia

Manhã muito mais quente que a dos dias anteriores. A mínima de hoje foi quase 12ºC mais alta que a de ontem. 

Céu nublado e 9,4ºC por agora. Mínima de 6,4ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2012 às 11:50)

Bom dia .

Voltamos ao bom tempo ,muito sol com céu limpo e temperatura a subir bem...tásse bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2012 às 12:10)

Por aqui já conta com 16.4ºC ...e vai!


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Fev 2012 às 14:18)

boas 

durante a madrugada houve chuviscos pois estava tudo molhado, a amanha ja foi mais quente em relação aos ultimos dias, com nevoeiro ate as 10h... 
2.2ºC de minima esta manha...

actuais: ceu muito nubado, sem vento e sigo com 13.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2012 às 16:17)

Boas,na zona sul hoje aqueceu bem,passou de 8...80 ...grande subida de temperatura ,algumas nuvens pela tarde e ambiente muito bom,para aquecer os ossos ,com 15.5ºC e vento de WNW.

Dados de hoje 6.7ºC / 17.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Fev 2012 às 18:12)

Máxima de* 14.0ºC* às 14:54

Neste inicio de noite o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado e estão *10.5ºC*.





Fica aqui uma foto que tirei à lua à minutos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2012 às 19:34)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco de NW,com uns bons 11.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2012 às 21:08)

Boas,vento de NW e com uma temperatura amena,com 10.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2012 às 22:45)

Boas,noite de lua grande ...com um céu limpo,com 9.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2012 às 00:00)

Céu limpo e 7,1ºC


Extremos de ontem:

6,4ºC / 12,5ºC

Já não tinha um dia assim tão quente desde 13 de Dezembro.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Fev 2012 às 01:50)

boas

tarde de muitas nuvens e com algum vento, mas foi coisa pouca... 
14.0ºC certinhos foram a maxima do dia... 

actuais: está um nevoeiro cerrado, sem vento e sigo com 4.1ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Fev 2012 às 06:39)

Bom dia, por aqui 3.9ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2012 às 09:45)

Bom dia

Vento, céu nublado e 8,2ºC por agora.

Mínima de 6,4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Fev 2012 às 13:57)

boas 

madrugada e manha de um nevoeiro humido e cerrado, estava tudo molhado... nao houve vento... 
3.2ºC foi a minima desta manha... 

actuais: ceu nublado sem vento e sigo com 10.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2012 às 16:05)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia de muito sol e subida nas temperaturas...pela manhã céu limpo,neste momento mais nuvens,,com 14.5ºC e o vento vai ficando moderado de NNW.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 16.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2012 às 16:56)

Boas,mais sol,as nuvens já lá vão ,com 13.4ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2012 às 19:35)

Boas,céu limpo com temperatura amena,com 10.8ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2012 às 21:13)

Boas,com 9.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Fil (7 Fev 2012 às 22:27)

Boas, neste momento céu pouco nublado e 1,2ºC de temperatura que é também a mínima do dia. A máxima foi de 11,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2012 às 22:47)

Boas,o vento aumentou de norte,com 8.3ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2012 às 00:00)

Céu limpo, geada e 0,2ºC.

Extremos de ontem:

12,5ºC / 0,2ºC


----------



## Norther (8 Fev 2012 às 01:16)

Boas noites estão 2.0ºC com céu limpo
32% HR humidade
vento nulo


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Fev 2012 às 02:05)

boas

tarde de sol, com vento fraco... 13.3ºC foi a maxima do dia... 

actuais: ceu limpo vento sopra fraco e sigo com 5.5ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Fev 2012 às 07:10)

Bom dia

*Temp. -4.5ºC
HR 98%
Pressão 1027 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2012 às 08:59)

Bom dia

Nevoeiro e -4,1ºC neste momento.

Mínima de -4,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2012 às 09:59)

O sol já vai aparecendo, mas ainda temos algum nevoeiro, sincelo e vão caindo também alguns pequenos cristais.






-2,4ºC por agora.


----------



## Serrano (8 Fev 2012 às 10:06)

Voltaram as mínimas negativas ao Sarzedo, em concreto -1.8ºC.


----------



## Thomar (8 Fev 2012 às 10:09)

Dan disse:


> O sol já vai aparecendo, mas ainda temos algum nevoeiro, sincelo e vão caindo também alguns pequenos cristais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foto espectacular, *Dan*!


----------



## Z13 (8 Fev 2012 às 10:31)

Bem, Daniel... 

Essa foto ficou ESPECTACULAR!!!!  

Parabéns!


----------



## Z13 (8 Fev 2012 às 10:36)

Lá por casa a mínima foi de *-4,8ºC* com muito nevoeiro e sincelo ao inicio da manhã.

Neste momento o sol tenta romper pelo nevoeiro e a temperatura já subiu para os *-1,7ºC*

Nota: de manhã também observei a "queda" de muitos cristais de gelo. Parece neve, mas sem precipitação!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2012 às 12:17)

Bom dia .

Muito sol...mas o ambiente fresco voltou novamente...não se esqueçam que estamos no inverno ,com 9.2ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Fev 2012 às 13:58)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de ceu limpo e com algum vento, que se tem itensificado depois das 13h... 1.9ºC foi a minima desta manha... 

actuais. ceu limpo vento fraco e sigo com 9.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2012 às 14:47)

Boas,muito sol...mas o ambiente bem mais fresco...boa descida nas máximas ,com 10.3ºC e vento moderado de NNE e .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2012 às 16:57)

Boas,céu limpo e o vento moderado,que esta trazer ar bastante fresco ,com 9.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.3ºC / 10.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2012 às 18:44)

Boas,com boa descida....com 6.8ºC e vento de NNW.


----------



## panda (8 Fev 2012 às 20:02)

Mínima de hoje de *-0.1ºC* e máxima de *8.5ºC* 
Tº actual *5.2ºC*
Vento moderado a forte, *IVF 2ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Fev 2012 às 20:03)

Boa tarde, por aqui:
*Temp. 1.6ºC
HR 61%
Pressão 1027 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de NE*


----------



## panda (8 Fev 2012 às 20:35)

já com *3.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2012 às 20:48)

Boas,vento mais fraco e desce bem,com 4.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2012 às 22:36)

Boas,vento fraco....com 2.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2012 às 22:50)

Céu limpo e -0,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-4,5ºC / 7,6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Fev 2012 às 00:39)

boas

tarde de sol mas ventosa, com vento fraco e fresco sempre presente... 
9.7ºC foi a maxima do dia

actuais: ceu limpo vento moderado e sigo com 2.7ºC


----------



## Thomar (9 Fev 2012 às 09:49)

Nas estações do IM no interior norte e centro do país, destaque para as temperaturas ás 8h UTC:

– Miranda do Douro -7,1ºC
– Carrazeda de Ansiães -6,9ºC
– Bragança -6,4ºC
– Mirandela -5,9ºC
– Macedo de Cavaleiros -5,5ºC
– Penhas Douradas -5,2ºC
– Chaves -5,0ºC


----------



## godzila (9 Fev 2012 às 10:08)

a minima aqui foi de -2,6ºC
mas deu para formar estes lindos cristais de gelo.


----------



## Thomar (9 Fev 2012 às 10:33)

godzila disse:


> a minima aqui foi de -2,6ºC
> mas deu para formar estes lindos cristais de gelo.



Foto espectacular, *godzila*!


----------



## Z13 (9 Fev 2012 às 10:53)

Excelente foto Godzila! 

Por aqui houve alguma geada (nada do outro mundo), e uma mínima de *-6,3ºC*.

Neste momento há muito sol e *2,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2012 às 11:35)

Por *Maçores*, o Mário Barros relata mínima de *-2,2ºC* e actuais 6,0ºC.

Em Moncorvo, porém, há pouco, estavam 3,0ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (9 Fev 2012 às 14:10)

O vento não deixou as mínimas descer muito pela Covilhã, impedindo a inversão térmica (1ºC a 450 m e 0,4ºC a 750m). Porém, o outro lado desta história, é a Covilhã estar no top das cidades com maior stresse térmico, precisamente pela intensidade e constância do vento.

P.S. - Excerto do relatório climatológico de janeiro de 2012, do nosso IM:
"Em janeiro 2012 o número de dias com temperatura 
mínima do ar igual ou inferior a 0ºC foi, em geral, superior 
à normal 1971-2000, verificando-se o maior número de dias 
nestas condições em particular nas regiões do interior Norte 
e Centro e nalgumas áreas do litoral. *Os maiores números 
de dias com temperatura mínima do ar igual ou inferior a 
0ºC registaram-se nas estações meteorológicas de 
Bragança, com 28 dias, em Carrazeda de Ansiães com 25 
dias, na Covilhã com 24 dias* e em Lamas de Mouro com 23 
dias"


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Fev 2012 às 14:32)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de sol, e com o vento fraco que tem estado presente desde a madrugada... -1.3ºC de minima esta manha

actuais: ceu limpo vento continua a soprar fraco e sigo com 9.9ºC


----------



## Z13 (9 Fev 2012 às 15:25)

Thomar disse:


> Nas estações do IM no interior norte e centro do país, destaque para as temperaturas ás 8h UTC:
> 
> – Miranda do Douro -7,1ºC
> – Carrazeda de Ansiães -6,9ºC
> ...



Voltaram de facto as madrugadas frescas... ontem a mínima em Miranda do Douro atingiu os *-8,0ºC* 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2012 às 15:43)

Boa tarde.

Nais um dia de céu e muito sol,ambiente na rua foi de fresco,com 9.5ºC com vento fraco.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (9 Fev 2012 às 16:23)

No geral como está o inverno em portugal?

E ESTÁ INDICANDO UMA BELA ONDA DE FRIO PARA BOA PARTE DA EUROPA, JÁ GELADA, EM 96/120 HORAS.


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2012 às 17:47)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> No geral como está o inverno em portugal?



Está com forte anomalia negativa na precipitação e também com anomalia negativa na temperatura. O Inverno vai frio, mas seco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2012 às 18:58)

Boas,dia de céu limpo e ambiente fresco,com 7.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 1.2ºC / 9.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2012 às 20:46)

Um bom registo do frio que se tem feito sentir por aí, godzila 


-----------------------------------------------------

Por aqui continua tudo na mesma, seco e frio.

 2,0ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de hoje:

8,8ºC / -5,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2012 às 21:16)

Boas,vento de norte...com 5.5ºC.


----------



## DRC (9 Fev 2012 às 21:29)

Entre as povoações de Fóios e Vale de Espinho no concelho do Sabugal ocorreu na Terça-Feira, dia 7 de Fevereiro pelas 19h00 a ruptura de uma conduta de água e a água conforme saía congelava logo na estrada, aqui fica uma foto retirada da página de facebook do presidente da junta de freguesia dos Fóios e que data do dia 8 de Fevereiro:


----------



## F_R (9 Fev 2012 às 23:01)

-3.6ºC às 21 horas em Carrazeda de Ansiães


----------



## Z13 (9 Fev 2012 às 23:26)

F_R disse:


> -3.6ºC às 21 horas em Carrazeda de Ansiães



E ás 22h já ia com *-4,5ºC*

Normalmente é a estação que mais rapidamente processa a inversão térmica, mas tem tendência para estabilizar mais cedo que as outras estações de Trás-os-Montes... vamos aguardar!


----------



## Z13 (9 Fev 2012 às 23:28)

Aqui por Bragança vou registando *-2,1ºC *, e o Politécnico já vai com *-2,7ºC*...


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2012 às 00:20)

Em Viseu/cidade já vamos com quase 15 dias consecutivos de temperaturas mínimas inferiores a 0ºC, tendo atingido um mínimo de -6.7ºC a 4 de Fevereiro.

Estão a ser uns dias interessantes em termos de mínimas.

Ás 23h -0.1ºC na cidade e 2.7ºC no aeródromo.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Fev 2012 às 00:50)

boas

tarde de ceu limpo e com vento fraco que cessou ao cair da noite... 
9.9ºC foi a maxima do dia

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 1.0ºC e ja com geada nos carros...


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2012 às 03:59)

Boa noite!

 Sigo -4ºc e a gear e bem


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Fev 2012 às 07:15)

Bom dia, muito frio mais uma vez 

*Temp. -7.2ºC
HR 92%
pressão 1026 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2012 às 08:28)

Bom dia

Céu limpo, -5,1ºC e alguma geada.

Mínima de -5,9ºC.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (10 Fev 2012 às 09:33)

dan disse:


> está com forte anomalia negativa na precipitação e também com anomalia negativa na temperatura. O inverno vai frio, mas seco.



estes dados são de bragança?

Estava vendo uns dados, assinatura, choveu bem pouco em 2011.

Não imagina que fosse tão seco por aí.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2012 às 10:47)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Céu limpo, -5,1ºC e alguma geada.
> 
> Mínima de -5,9ºC.



Boas Dan! Por acaso sabes se em Gimonde já congelou o rio?


----------



## Z13 (10 Fev 2012 às 10:50)

Bom dia,

a minha mínima foi de *-6,8ºC*. No Politécnico, bem no centro da cidade, a Davis registou -7,1º.

Neste momento temos céu limpo e* 2,2ºC*.

Queira destacar que a Puebla, aqui do outro lado da fronteira, às 7h00GMT registava *-12,4ºC*!!!


----------



## Z13 (10 Fev 2012 às 10:55)

ferreira5 disse:


> Boas Dan! Por acaso sabes se em Gimonde já congelou o rio?



Eu pessoalmente desconheço, mas julgo que o rio Igrejas poderá mais facilmente congelar em Varge do que em Gimonde, devido à quantidade de água...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2012 às 12:31)

Bom dia.

O vento esta noite sempre moderado,não deixou baixar muito a temperatura,mais um dia de céu limpo e o ambiente hoje mais morno,com 11.7ºC e vento moderado de norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2012 às 13:28)

Boas,ambiente mais morninho com muito sol ,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Fev 2012 às 14:20)

boas

manha de sol e com muita geada, e sem vento... -1.3ºC foi a minima desta manha... 

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 10.5ºC


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2012 às 14:27)

ferreira5 disse:


> Boas Dan! Por acaso sabes se em Gimonde já congelou o rio?



Não tenho ido até lá, mas com estes valores é provável que tenha gelado, pelo menos, parcialmente. 

_____________________

O dia continua fresco. Apesar do céu limpo, ainda 5,0ºC por aqui.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2012 às 15:43)

Por *Maçores*, o Mário Barros registou mínima de *-3,5ºC*, corroborada por gelo, nos tanques e poços.

Pelas 12:15 seguia com 5,3ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2012 às 15:56)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> estes dados são de bragança?
> 
> Estava vendo uns dados, assinatura, choveu bem pouco em 2011.
> 
> Não imagina que fosse tão seco por aí.




Os dados que coloco aqui são registados por mim, normalmente a estação do IM costuma ter valores mais baixos que os meus, principalmente nas mínimas.

Este Inverno tem sido bem seco, normalmente temos muito mais precipitação nesta altura do ano.

Valores nédios nos meses mais frios da estação meteorológica de Bragança, rede do IM, normal 1971-2000:
Nov: 86mm
Dez: 119mm
Jan: 96mm
Fev: 75mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2012 às 19:04)

Boas,tarde com temperatura amena,céu limpo e respectiva descida na temperatura,com 8.1ºC e vento de norte.

Dados de 3.5ºC / 13.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2012 às 20:46)

Boas,vento moderado de norte,com 6.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2012 às 22:37)

Boas,por aqui o vento moderado e  não deixa baixar,com 6.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Fev 2012 às 01:44)

boas

tarde de sol, com o vento fraco a aparecer ao fim da tarde... 12.1ºC foi a maxima do dia... 

actuais: ceu limpo vento sopra fraco  com algumas rajadas moderadas o que nao deixa descer a temperatura... sigo com 4.2ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Fev 2012 às 06:57)

Bom dia,

*Temp. -6.1ºC
HR 92%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento nulo

Extremos ontem
Minima -7.4ºC
Maxima 13.3ºC*


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2012 às 09:04)

Bom dia

Céu parcialmente nublado e -1,3ºC.

Mínima de -2,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2012 às 10:01)

Alguma nebulosidade, aqui na região, durante a madrugada e inicio da manhã.





Céu pouco nublado e -0,5ºC por agora.


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2012 às 12:23)

Segue fresco o dia. Apesar do céu limpo, ainda 3,7ºC.


.


----------



## CSOF (11 Fev 2012 às 12:36)

3,7ºC céu limpo e mínima de -1,1ºC


----------



## Bgc (11 Fev 2012 às 13:21)

O Instituto de Meteorologia Português está a prever -10ºC para esta noite em Bragança


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2012 às 14:38)

Boas,céu limpo com muito sol ...temperatura amena,com 11.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2012 às 15:40)

Boas,por aqui continua o muito sol de inverno ...com 11.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (11 Fev 2012 às 15:46)

7ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de -1.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Fev 2012 às 19:17)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo e tambem com vento fraco a moderado durante todo o dia... 
extremos: 2.7ºC de minima e 12.0ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo vento moderado e sigo com 7.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2012 às 19:42)

Boas,céu limpo com a noite a ficar ...com 6.1ºC e vento moderado de NNE.

Dados de hoje 3.0ºC / 11.8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Fev 2012 às 20:20)

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mínima: *1.6ºC *(06:56)
Máxima: *13.2ºC* (15:54)

Neste momento estão *6.4ºC* e HR bastante baixa nos *14%*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2012 às 22:31)

Boas,vento de norte,com 3.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Fev 2012 às 23:03)

o vento continua moderado, ceu limpo e sigo com 3.9ºC


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Fev 2012 às 23:15)

Covilhã "às escuras". A estação do IM está sem emitir dados desde as 17h e a estação do Spiritmind está "bloqueada" há bem mais de uma hora, com os mesmos dados.


----------



## Z13 (11 Fev 2012 às 23:38)

Bgc disse:


> O Instituto de Meteorologia Português está a prever -10ºC para esta noite em Bragança



Passei em Gimonde ao final da tarde, cerca das 17h e o rio Sabor mantinha-se congelado à superfície....

Certamente amanhã de manhã poderá ter uma camada bem mais espessa!


----------



## Z13 (11 Fev 2012 às 23:43)

Neste momento *-4,2ºC* por Bragança, sendo a mínima do dia...


----------



## Z13 (12 Fev 2012 às 00:01)

Resumo do dia: *-4,8ºC  9,7ºC*


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2012 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

7,0ºC / -3,0ºC

A mínima foi quase à meia noite.


----------



## Bgc (12 Fev 2012 às 00:40)

-6.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2012 às 00:41)

Por *Maçores*, o Mário Barros relata *-1,2ºC* actualmente.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Fev 2012 às 07:34)

Bom dia, por aqui uns incriveis *-9.7ºC*
*HR 82%
Pressão 1024 hPa
Vento nulo
Minima até agora de -9.9ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Fev 2012 às 07:44)

[ame="http://youtu.be/zZuDK99bbr8"]http://youtu.be/zZuDK99bbr8[/ame]


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2012 às 08:36)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e -6,8ºC.

Mínima de -8,5ºC.


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2012 às 09:41)

Baixíssimas temperaturas esta manhã em Trás-os-Montes.

Miranda do Douro com uns impressionantes *- 8.8 ºc * , logo seguida de Bragança com *- 8.6 ºc *


----------



## CSOF (12 Fev 2012 às 10:07)

bom dia, 
dia com muito sol e com mínima de -3,8ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (12 Fev 2012 às 10:39)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Covilhã "às escuras". A estação do IM está sem emitir dados desde as 17h e a estação do Spiritmind está "bloqueada" há bem mais de uma hora, com os mesmos dados.



A estação do Spiritmind já está operacional e registou -3,5ºC de mínima. As estações do IM da Covilhã e da Guarda, infelizmente, sem dados.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Fev 2012 às 11:03)

À poucos minutos atrás:
Temp. 6.9ºC
HR 31%
Pressão 1026 hPa
Vento 2.2km/h de SWW


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Fev 2012 às 11:15)




----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2012 às 12:01)

Em Gimonde os rios continuam gelados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2012 às 12:27)

Bom dia .


Muito sol e muito ...o vento é ,com 7.7ºC.


Esta madrugada mais uma negativa na temperatura .


----------



## bartotaveira (12 Fev 2012 às 12:32)

Boas.


Fotos impressionantes Dan!! 


Por aqui *-0.1ºC* depois de uma mínima de *-5.3ºC*



Fiquem bem.


----------



## Serrano (12 Fev 2012 às 12:42)

Algum vento no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 3.8ºC, depois de uma mínima de -3.4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2012 às 13:06)

O Mário Barros registou, em *Maçores*, mínima de *-4,8ºC* esta madrugada. 

O gelo, em especial nos tanques, atingiu uma grossura apreciável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2012 às 13:31)

Boas,o vento continua moderado sem direção certa e ,com 8.7ºC.


----------



## bejacorreia (12 Fev 2012 às 13:56)

Mangualde esta manha pelas 9h30m.





Foto tirada pelo meu amigo, Hugo Cabral.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (12 Fev 2012 às 14:15)

Penso que a máxima de 5ºC já lá vai, pela zona da Covilhã, e agora é de novo a descer (com vento nos 20 km/h, isto dá um índice de frio percebido de apenas 1ºC). Provavelmente, o dia mais frio do ano (até ver)...

A máxima que consta da estação do Spiritmind, como sendo de hoje, é do dia de ontem.







Não, não são amendoeiras em flor, são árvores (con)geladas na Bouça, aldeia do concelho da Covilhã. Origem das fotos: http://boucasempre.blogspot.com/2012/02/temperaturas-negativas-na-bouca.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2012 às 16:31)

Boas,por aqui as temperaturas já dei o que tinha a dar para hoje ....ainda muito sol e vento fresco ,com 8.2ºC.

Dados de hoje -0.3ºC / 9.6ºC .


----------



## panda (12 Fev 2012 às 16:32)

Hoje a temperatura máxima no Tortosendo não foi alem dos 6.8ºC e uma mínima de -0.4ºC . Tº actual 6.0ºC e 29% de Humidade
Vento rajada máxima de 78 Km/h


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2012 às 17:52)

Os valores mínimos desta manhã foram baixos, mas mesmo assim ainda distantes das marcas alcançadas no, também, dia 12 de Fevereiro de 1983. É desse dia o valor de -11,6ºC, na estação meteorológica do IM de Bragança e também o registo de -17,5ºC, na estação de Gostei.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2012 às 17:57)

Boas,o sol foi-se ,é o mesmo que dizer...está a ficar cá um barbeiro na rua com o vento ajudar,com 6.5ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Fev 2012 às 18:13)

boas

mais um dia de sol com bastante vento desde ontem, de madrugada o vento soprou moderado temporariamente forte... tal como o dia de hoje com o vento moderado sempre presente... 
0.3ºC de minima e 8.1ºC de maxima​
actuais: ceu limpo vento moderado e sigo com 6.7ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2012 às 19:44)

Boas.agora mais lenta....com 5.2ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Fev 2012 às 20:25)

Céu limpo e algum vento:

*Temp. -0.7ºC
HR 51%
Pressão 1025 hPa
Vento 1.7km/h de W*

Sensação térmica de -2ºC


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2012 às 21:46)

Carrazeda na actualização das 20h: -4,2ºC


----------



## Z13 (12 Fev 2012 às 21:57)

Mais uma noite de frio de adivinha... neste momento registo *-2,0ºC*


Os extremos de hoje foram de * -9,0ºC  8,9ºC*

Nos últimos 10 dias, foi a terceira vez que a minha mínima alcançou os -9ºC negativos...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Fev 2012 às 22:49)

Gilmet disse:


> O Mário Barros registou, em *Maçores*, mínima de *-4,8ºC* esta madrugada.
> 
> O gelo, em especial nos tanques, atingiu uma grossura apreciável.



Excelentes fotos pessoal, deixo também aqui a minha contribuição. Foi uma manhã interessante 

A torneira obviamente não deitava água.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2012 às 22:58)

Boas,o vento continua a manter a temperatura estavél e ,com 4.0ºC.

Por hoje fica assim .


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2012 às 09:30)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã de geada com -8,0ºC de mínima.

Por agora -4,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2012 às 11:05)

Bom dia .

Vira o disco e toca mesmo...e não há maneiras de ficar riscado .

Depois uma noite fria e seca,a temperatura lá vai subindo devagarinho...há,e muito sol,com 7.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (13 Fev 2012 às 11:16)

Mínima de -3.5ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## Z13 (13 Fev 2012 às 12:18)

Mínima de *-8,8ºC* na minha estação, que ajudou a criar uma camada de gelo no Rio Fervença, bem no centro da cidade...





Neste momento sol e *6,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2012 às 12:57)

Boas ,por aqui a temperatura já passou a barreira dos dez ,muito sol com 10.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2012 às 13:49)

Boas ,por aqui o vento acalmou um pouco para dar lugar já a um ambiente mais confortavél ,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2012 às 15:31)

Boas,neste momento algumas nuvens a enfeitar o céu ...é para entreter o povo ,ambiente ainda morninho com 11.7ºC.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (13 Fev 2012 às 17:55)

Pessoal dop nordeste, pelas imagens de satelite e radar(eumetsat)dá a sensação que poderá cair alguma h2o por aí hoje, alguém confirma? Obrigado


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Fev 2012 às 18:14)

boas

por aqui a madrugada e manha ventosa, vento que soprava moderado com algumas rajadas foi enfraquecendo ao longo da tarde... 
extremos: 0.4ºC de minima e 10.0ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu com algumas nuvens, vento sopra agora fraquinho e sigo com 8.5ºC


----------



## Brigantia (13 Fev 2012 às 18:54)

Boas fotos do fim-de-semana Que bela imagem de Mangualde






Dan disse:


> Em Gimonde os rios continuam gelados.



Eu também andei por Gimonde



Para que fique aqui registado, ontem, dia 12-02-2012, na Puebla de Sanabria registaram-se -15,3ºC


Gimonde(12-02-2012 por volta das 12:00 horas):

























Rio Baceiro, apesar de ter um pouco mais de corrente também começou a gelar(12-02-2012 por volta das 15:45):


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2012 às 19:01)

As fotos estão muito boas  Quase que nos encontrávamos  


.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2012 às 20:00)

Boas,nuvens altas pela tarde....temperatura lá vai descendo e pouco mais ,com 7.3ºC e vento de norte.

Dados de hoje 0.2ºC / 12.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Fev 2012 às 21:24)

por aqui o vento parou, e a temperatura cai rapidamente... sigo com 2.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2012 às 22:26)

Boas,hoje por sinal ...vento muito fraco,com 5.6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2012 às 22:32)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Pessoal dop nordeste, pelas imagens de satelite e radar(eumetsat)dá a sensação que poderá cair alguma h2o por aí hoje, alguém confirma? Obrigado



Na previsão do IM para amanhã, está descrita essa possibilidade:



> Previsão para 3ª feira, 14 de fevereiro de 2012
> 
> Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente muito
> nublado, em especial por nuvens médias e altas, nas regiões
> ...



O GFS também tem previsto essa precipitação, embora residual, para a região norte:






Ao inicio da noite já foi registada precipitação na Galiza, que chegou a ser registada pela estação de Lamas de Mouro.

Lamas de Mouro às 21h: 0,2mm e 2,3ºC.
Xurés (junto a Pitões das Júnias): 0,1mm e 0,3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Fev 2012 às 22:54)

tudo calmo e sem vento, o que provoca a queda da temperatura que ja vai nos 1.5ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2012 às 09:47)

-9,2ºC ontem em Bragança. Acabou por ser o valor mais baixo destes dias, naquela estação.




_________________________________________________________________________________

A manhã de hoje já muito mais quente que nestes últimos dias.

-2,0ºC de mínima hoje e já 6,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2012 às 12:14)

Bom dia .

Algumas nuvens altas pela manhã e regresso ao céu limpo ..hoje o ambiente bem melhor,os ventos por enquanto hoje  vieram mais calmos,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2012 às 13:13)

Boas,voltou o vento moderado de NWN...mercúrio vai subindo com 13.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2012 às 15:04)

Boas,nuvens baixas a chegarem de NE...ambiente bastante morno,vento por vezes ainda moderado,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Fev 2012 às 17:33)

boas

por aqui a noite foi fria e sem vento... o dia foi de ceu geralmente nublado e com algum vento fraco... 
-2.7ºC foi a minima e 13.ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 11.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2012 às 18:51)

Boas,nuvens pela tarde e subida da temperatura...neste momento ainda muitas nuvens com a temperatura a descer mais moderada hoje,com 11.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 2.6ºC / 14.9ºC.


----------



## Johnny (14 Fev 2012 às 19:56)

Finalmente a chuva/neve, tão desejada!

Ontem dormi na Galiza e andei pelo Gerês, e à noite começaram os primeiros pingos... hj de manhã acordei com tudo molhado e na zona da Portela do Homem, Leonte (Terras de Bouro- PNPG) eram visíveis pequenos flocos de neve (3,5º ao fim da manhã), pelo q depreendo q nas terras mais altas, a neve seria normal...

Depois ponho algumas fotos do dia, no devido lugar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2012 às 21:49)

Boas,tudo calmo e temperatura ainda amena ....8.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2012 às 09:38)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã de geada com -3,4ºC de mínima.

Nestes primeiros 15 dias de Fevereiro, a média das mínimas aqui é de -4,2ºC.
Na estação de Bragança IM deve estar quase em -5ºC e nas estações de Miranda do Douro ou Carrazeda de Ansiães esse valor deve ser ainda mais baixo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2012 às 12:48)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de sol e o vento hoje a ficar moderado com sensação de ,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2012 às 15:20)

Johnny disse:


> Finalmente a chuva/neve, tão desejada!
> 
> Ontem dormi na Galiza e andei pelo Gerês, e à noite começaram os primeiros pingos... hj de manhã acordei com tudo molhado e na zona da Portela do Homem, Leonte (Terras de Bouro- PNPG) eram visíveis pequenos flocos de neve (3,5º ao fim da manhã), pelo q depreendo q nas terras mais altas, a neve seria normal...
> 
> Depois ponho algumas fotos do dia, no devido lugar.



É quase preciso recorrer à lupa, mas era visível neve esta manhã na região do Pico da Nevosa e no Larouco. 
(Tudo a altitudes superiores a 1300m).






No Pico da Nevosa, por ter uma área maior acima dessa altitude, percebe-se que a extensão da área de neve era maior.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2012 às 15:48)

Boas,por aqui continua o muito sol,agora para a tarde o vento virou para ESE moderado,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2012 às 17:24)

Boas,céu limpo,com 12.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.0ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2012 às 19:11)

Boas,agora com vento de norte,com 9.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Fev 2012 às 19:47)

Boa noite, depois de uma minima de -5.2ºC, estamos agora com uns amenos 5,7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Fev 2012 às 20:52)

boas

por aqui o dia foi bem mais agradavel, apesar do vento ter soprado moderado durante a manha... houve tambem algumas nuvens...

extremos: 4.0ºC de minima e 14.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 7.2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Fev 2012 às 07:30)

bom dia

o dia chega calmo, com ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 2.4ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2012 às 12:53)

Bom dia .

Nais um dia cheio de sol e ambiente a ficar morno ,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2012 às 14:34)

Boas ,muito sol e com subida de temperatura ,com 16.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2012 às 18:28)

Boas,céu limpo com a temperatura a descer,com 11.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Fev 2012 às 22:17)

dia de sol, e quentinha, ja nao foi persiso a casaca gorossa... ouve algum vento durante a tarde... 

extremos: 2.4ºC de minima e 16.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 8.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2012 às 22:44)

Boas,tudo calmo com 7.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Fev 2012 às 07:30)

bom dia

mais um dia de sol que estará para vir... nao ha vento e sigo com 4.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2012 às 10:14)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e ambiente atirar ainda para o fresco,com 8.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2012 às 12:45)

Boas,continua o muito sol com ambiente não tão quente como ontem ,com 11.5ºC e vento de este fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2012 às 13:41)

Boas ....tudo calmo e ambiente meio morno na rua ,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (17 Fev 2012 às 17:45)

Por Bragança tivemos um dia que teve períodos de muita nebulosidade espaçados com outros de céu praticamente limpo!

Extremas do dia: *-3,8ºC  11,3ºC*

Neste momento o sol vai desaparecendo e estão *9,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2012 às 17:50)

Boas,ainda uma nesga de sol ,com 12.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 3.5ºC / 13.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2012 às 20:38)

Boas,limpo com vento fraco de norte,com 9.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Fev 2012 às 20:49)

Boa noite, 

*Temp. 3.4ºC
HR 64%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento nulo

Minima de hoje -3.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2012 às 21:41)

Vento fraco de N com 8.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Fev 2012 às 21:48)

Por agora 1.3ºC


----------



## Z13 (17 Fev 2012 às 22:03)

Por Bragança também tudo calmo... e *0,3ºC*


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2012 às 09:47)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã de geada, para variar. Céu limpo e -0,1ºC por agora.

Mínima de -3,4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (18 Fev 2012 às 10:06)

Aqui pelos meus lados a mínima de *-4,9ºC* juntamente com uma hr de 94%, formou uma bela geada em todas as superfícies!

Neste momento está céu limpo, sol e 3,6ºC

Bom fim de semana!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2012 às 15:38)

Boa tarde .

Mais um dia de muito sol e subida na temperatura,com 15.1ºC e vento fraco.

A tarde é de rega....não há !


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Fev 2012 às 16:00)

Boa Tarde a Todos!!!!

Daqui a cerca de 1 hora vou para São Pedro do Sul (Termas) e gostava de saber como se faz o tempo e as condições meteorológicas nessa zona porque segundo o site das estradas diz que está nevoeiro, mas eu não acredito, alguem me pode confirmar o tempo que se faz naquela zona?
Tem ocorrido geadas matinais em São Pedro do Sul (Termas) ?

Aguardo resposta imediata aqui no forum interior norte e centro.
Obrigado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2012 às 17:00)

Boas,por aqui já houve  em forma de rega ...ainda muito sol e ambiente morno,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2012 às 18:15)

Boas,já vai anoitecendo e descendo a temperatura ,com 12.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 3.1ºC / 15.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (18 Fev 2012 às 18:20)

8.1ºC no Sarzedo, após uma máxima de 13.9ºC e uma mínima de 2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Fev 2012 às 19:05)

boas

estou em gouveia desde ontem ao final da tarde 

o dia por aqui o dia foi de sol, apesar da geada o dia ate foi agradavel...  a geada negra bateu-lhe bem por estes lados...

extremos: -0.4ºC de minima e 12.4ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 6.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2012 às 20:10)

Depois na pausa no vento,ia com boa descida,com ele de volta de NW a subir com 9.9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Fev 2012 às 21:46)

Mais um dia de muito sol, para variar. 

Temperaturas de hoje:

Mínima: *0.5ºC *(07:39)

Máxima: *15.8ºC* (14:08)

Neste momento *7.2ºC*.


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2012 às 09:18)

Bom dia

Sol e 0,0ºC por aqui.

Mínima de -2,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2012 às 14:06)

Boa tarde ,muito sol e ambiente bom para os desfiles do carnaval ,com 16.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2012 às 14:34)

Boas, céu limpo por agora e 10,5ºC de temperatura.

Mínima de -1,0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (19 Fev 2012 às 17:55)

9.6ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 13.4ºC e de uma mínima de 2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Fev 2012 às 18:41)

Boa tarde,
*Temp. 11.5ºC
HR 54%
Pressão 1024 hPa
Vento 6.5 Km/h SW*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2012 às 19:12)

Boas,tarde boa em ambiente quente,para por o povo todo na rua para ver os desfiles ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 12.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.8ºC / 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2012 às 20:08)

Vento de norte com 11.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Fev 2012 às 07:32)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, vento moderado e com 5.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (20 Fev 2012 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Por cá, céu limpo e vento moderado de NE a E. 

Atuais 4,4ºC e 44%HR, com 1032hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2012 às 11:33)

Bom dia .

Muito sol com a temperatura a subir...lenta ainda ,com 11.2ºC com vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2012 às 11:37)

Bom dia

A mínima nem foi baixa, mas a manhã continua fresca, apesar do céu limpo. 5,5ºC por agora e -0,4ºC de mínima por aqui.


----------



## Z13 (20 Fev 2012 às 11:41)

Bom dia!

De facto a madrugada foi fresca, chegando aos *-3,3ºC* neste lado da cidade.

Neste momento está um belo dia de primavera com *7,7ºC*

Já apetece andar na rua!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2012 às 12:32)

Por cá vai subindo...12.8ºC e o vento continua fraco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2012 às 15:09)

Boas,tudo calmo com uma temperatura de 14.8ºC...menos que ontem!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2012 às 18:24)

Boas,por aqui já deixou de ser de dia,depois de mais um dia de céu limpo,com 11.8ºC e algum vento de norte.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2012 às 19:47)

O vento vai ficando moderado de NNW,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## Fil (20 Fev 2012 às 20:13)

Boas, mais um dia de sol com máxima de 9,1ºC e mínima de -0,9ºC.

Neste momento 3,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2012 às 22:32)

Tudo calmo !com 8.2ºC e vento de norte.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Fev 2012 às 08:22)

Bom dia,

*Temp. -3.9ºC
HR 87%
Pressão 1028 hPa
Vento nulo

Minima de hoje: -6.5ºC*


----------



## Dan (21 Fev 2012 às 09:09)

Bom dia 

Mais frio, mas menos geada, esta manhã.

Mínima de -4,4ºC e -2,1ºC por agora.


----------



## Z13 (21 Fev 2012 às 09:48)

Bom dia,

mínima um pouco mais baixa do que ontem, com *-5,9ºC*

Neste momento sol e *1,7ºC*

Bom carnaval


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2012 às 12:02)

Bom dia .

Por ser dia de carnaval....cá vai mais um dia cheio de sol ,hoje deve aquecer mais o ambiente,com 14.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2012 às 13:18)

Céu limpo e ambiente já aquecido ....com 15.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Norther (21 Fev 2012 às 14:15)

Boas tardes por aqui estão 14.8ºC com céu limpo
vento fraco de N NE
25% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2012 às 17:23)

Boas,fim de tarde com nuvens altas...ambiente hoje foi ,com 16.2ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 17.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2012 às 18:59)

Boas,nuvens altas e vento muito fraco,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2012 às 20:14)

Boas,por aqui a sirene dos Bombeiros já vai alguns minutos não para ...o vento voltou e subida da temperatura com 12.0ºC mas já estêve mais alta,há minutos atrás .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2012 às 22:02)

Boas,por aqui o ventinho já moderado de norte,a soprar nas orelhas do sensor da temperatura,não deixa baixar muito a temperatura ,com 10.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Fev 2012 às 22:03)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas... 
nao houve vento por aqui... 
extremos: 1.2ºC de minima e 16.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 6.9ºC


----------



## Fil (22 Fev 2012 às 00:08)

E foi mais um dia de sol com máxima de 11,9ºC e mínima de -3,0ºC.

Neste momento 2,1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Fev 2012 às 07:21)

Bom dia,
*Temp. -5.2ºC
HR 92%
Pressão 1028 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2012 às 13:22)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de muito sol,que é o mesmo que dizer,mais um dia de seca ...quando é o São Pedro se vai lembrar ,ambiente já com um sol quente,com 17.0ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2012 às 15:37)

Boas,com 18.4ºC no meu quintal e vento muito fraco...manga curta e hora de rega ,vai ser bem merecida .


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Fev 2012 às 16:46)

boas

por aqui dia de sol, com uma leve brisa agora durante a tarde... 
existem algumas nuvens altas e o ambiente ja e de primavera... 

sigo com 18.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2012 às 19:20)

Boas,as minhas plantas bem agredeceram a rega da tarde...com ambiente já Primavera pela tarde,mais uma subida hoje,para já é maxima do ano ...ainda temperatura amena sem frio e o vento de norte já de serviço,com 14.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.0ºC / 19.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (22 Fev 2012 às 21:11)

Grande amplitude térmica num dia primaveril por Bragança

Extremos de: *-4,3ºC  18,7ºC *

Neste momento a noite vai arrefecendo, estando agora *3,7ºC* com *40%* de hr


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Fev 2012 às 21:12)

boas

tudo calmo por aqui, ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 8.5ºC 

extremos de hoje: 
0.3ºC de minima e 18.3ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2012 às 21:14)

Boas,o vento moderado de norte em força,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Fev 2012 às 07:19)

Bom dia:
*Temp. -5.4ºC
HR 84%
Pressão 1028 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2012 às 14:00)

Boa tarde .

Céu limpo e já ambiente quente,com 17.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2012 às 14:41)

Boas,por aqui o mercúrio continua ...tudo calmo com 18.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Fev 2012 às 16:11)

boas... 

infelizmente o cenario aqui é este... 













fumo que vem da nossa serra da estrela, que por sinal tem sido contante ao longo do dia, prequenos focos de incendo mas este tornou-se enorme... 
ja começam e ainda estamos em fevereiro... 

sigo com 18.7ºC


----------



## Norther (23 Fev 2012 às 16:22)

O incêndio é na Zona de Manteigas, no nosso mini Gerês como lhe chamo pela sua linda vegetação, o outro é na encosta de Unhais da Serra virada a Oeste

encosta de Unhais 






Manteigas


----------



## Z13 (23 Fev 2012 às 16:43)

Tarde primaveril. Neste momento já ultrapassámos os *20ºC* no que o torna no dia mais quente de 2012, contudo a mínima ainda foi baixa, com *-3,5ºC*.



Queria destaca Miranda do Douro, que ainda ontem teve uma mínima de* -6,9ºC*


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2012 às 17:36)

Boa tarde!
Ao fim de mais de 6 meses estou de volta à cidade do meu coração (Bragança)

Por aqui tarde de sol e céu limpo, a estação da ESA-IPB regista 17.3ºC.

Durante a minha viagem de Lisboa para Bragança foi possível obeservar diversas colunas de fumo originárias de focos de incêndios, o maior deles lavrava na Serra da Nogueira


----------



## tiaguh7 (23 Fev 2012 às 17:48)

Estão de volta as grandes amplitudes térmicas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2012 às 17:55)

Boas,por aqui o sol já a tombar para o lado poente ...depois mais uma tarde de primavera,vento muito fraco com 16.6ºC...ainda está quentinho .

Dados de hoje 5.9ºC / 18.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Fev 2012 às 18:14)

Norther disse:


> O incêndio é na Zona de Manteigas, no nosso mini Gerês como lhe chamo pela sua linda vegetação, o outro é na encosta de Unhais da Serra virada a Oeste
> 
> encosta de Unhais
> 
> ...








Bem me parecia para esses lados, estava a pensar na zona do vale do rossim, naquela zona tambem da nascente do mondeguinho...  tentei ligar p malta de gouveia mas ninguem me atendeu... 
fica a informação...  agora com o cair da noite espero que apaguem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2012 às 18:58)

Boas,tudo calmo sem vento,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## CSOF (23 Fev 2012 às 19:38)

Por aqui temp actual de 12,8ºC, humidade de 30% e temperatura máxima de 17,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2012 às 20:03)

Vento nulo com 10.6ºC.


----------



## Norther (23 Fev 2012 às 20:13)

Boas noites por aqui estão 9.6ºC com céu limpo
27% HR


----------



## Z13 (23 Fev 2012 às 21:44)

*3,6ºC*

*30%* de hr

*1026.1mb*


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Fev 2012 às 22:03)

boas

esta tudo calmo por aqui, nao ha vento, ceu esta limpo e tambem ja nao esta aquele frio gelido agora de noite...  sigo com 8.4ºC

extremos: 2.5ºC de minima e 19.3ºC de maxima


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Fev 2012 às 06:31)

Bom dia,

*Temp. -4.2ºC
HR 84%
Pressão 1027 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2012 às 15:30)

Boa tarde .

Muito sol e com temperatura de primavera ,com 18.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2012 às 18:06)

Boas,mais uma tarde com temperatura alta e quente,com 15.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 18.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2012 às 20:22)

Boas,por aqui boa descida na temperatura...o vento já está ausente algum tempo,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2012 às 21:55)

Boas,vento fraco com 9.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Fev 2012 às 22:50)

boas

por aqui dia o dia foi de sol e ja se nota quado se sai de casa... 
nao houve vento por estes lados... 
houve uma linha de instabilidade a norte daqui, as nuvens eram tipo stratus e por sinal eram escurinhas... mas nao passou disso... 

extremos: 2.4ºC de minima e 20.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 8.7ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Fev 2012 às 06:29)

Bom dia,

*Temp. -4.1ºC
HR 86%
Pressão 1026 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Serrano (25 Fev 2012 às 17:37)

14ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 17.8ºC e de uma mínima de 4.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2012 às 18:03)

Boa tarde .

Hoje foi dia de arregaçar as mangas para cima ....por aqui já se passou dos vinte hoje ...céu limpo todo o dia e tarde calorosa ,com 17.0ºC e vento fraco de WNW.

Dados de hoje 3.6ºC / 20.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2012 às 19:29)

Boas,por aqui vento fixo de NW com 13.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2012 às 22:15)

Boas,vento de NW com 11.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Fev 2012 às 22:16)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, com algum vento fraco durante o inicio da tarde... 
extremos: 1.5ºC de minima e 20.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 9.3.C


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Fev 2012 às 06:24)

Bom dia,

*Temp. -1.2ºC
HR 82%
Pressão 1026 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Fev 2012 às 08:07)

Neste momento:

*Temp. 1.6ºC
HR 78%
Pressão 1026 hpa
Vento 1.4 Km/h de E*


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Fev 2012 às 14:01)

Boa Tarde:

Temp. 17.2ºC
HR 42%
Pressão 1026 hpa
Vento 1.4 Km/h de ONO


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2012 às 16:35)

Boa tarde .

Hoje,já houve rega no quintal e a dobrar ,o dia hoje já se apresentou meio despenteado ,parece ser a mudança que vêm a caminho ,os deuses que me ouçam ,mais uma tarde  18.9ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 5.2ºC / 19.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2012 às 18:51)

Boas,tudo calmo com vento fraco de SWW,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Fev 2012 às 19:16)

Um escaldante início da Primavera, depois de um Inverno bem fresco.

Novo máximo absoluto, para o mês de Fevereiro, na estação de Bragança IM com 20,7ºC.

Também registei um novo máximo para Fevereiro com o valor de 19,0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (26 Fev 2012 às 20:41)

10ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 17.8ºC e uma mínima de 6.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Fev 2012 às 20:43)

dia de sol por aqui, nao houve vento, com temperaturas semelhantes ao dia de ontem... 
1.5ºC de minima e 20.4ºC de maxima 

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 9.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2012 às 21:35)

Vento fraco com 12.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2012 às 21:51)

Na zona da Vilariça apanhei 22,5ºC às 15h , está tudo sequíssimo por todo o interior norte e centro, mas essencialmente no interior norte.


----------



## iceworld (26 Fev 2012 às 22:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Na zona da Vilariça apanhei 22,5ºC às 15h , está tudo sequíssimo por todo o interior norte e centro, mas essencialmente no interior norte.



Pois, hoje perto de Castro Daire vi lameiros completamente secos e falando com locais ninguém se lembrava de uma seca destas nesta altura do ano.
Os fogos já andavam naquela zona.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2012 às 22:44)

iceworld disse:


> Pois, hoje perto de Castro Daire vi lameiros completamente secos e falando com locais ninguém se lembrava de uma seca destas nesta altura do ano.
> Os fogos já andavam naquela zona.



Sim, havia imenso fumo no ar, toda a paisagem está como se estivéssemos em Setembro.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Fev 2012 às 07:23)

Bom dia, uma manhã bastante amena em relação aos ultimos dias.

*Temp 5.5ºC
HR 94%
Pressão 1024 hPa
Vento 5.0 km/h de E

Minima de 4.8ºC *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2012 às 11:00)

Bom dia .


Mais um dia de 100% de sol ...nuvens nem vê-las ,com 14.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2012 às 11:49)

Dan disse:


> Novo máximo absoluto, para o mês de Fevereiro, na estação de Bragança IM com 20,7ºC.



Máximas muito elevadas para o mês de Fevereiro, ontem no nordeste:


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2012 às 12:18)

Dan disse:


> Novo máximo absoluto, para o mês de Fevereiro, na estação de Bragança IM com 20,7ºC.



Eu perco-me imenso na informação de extremos no site do IM, em que acho extremamente difícil encontrar a distinção entre os extremos absolutos nos períodos das normais, e os extremos absolutos desde que há registo...

Ou seja, esses 20.4º, que referes como antigo extremo absoluto de Fevereiro para Bragança (até ser batido ontem) era o máximo no período das normais, ou o máximo desde que há registos na estação?


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Fev 2012 às 12:25)

boas

por aqui o dia chegou com nevoeiro, que levantou logo por volta das 10h... 
nao ha vento... 5.4ºC foi a minima desta manha... 
actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo ja com uns agradaveis 17.1ºC 

NOTA: devido a motivos de forca maior, mais logo reporto a partir de Gouveia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2012 às 13:40)

Boas,muito sol e ambiente quente ,com 17.4ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2012 às 13:45)

rozzo disse:


> Eu perco-me imenso na informação de extremos no site do IM, em que acho extremamente difícil encontrar a distinção entre os extremos absolutos nos períodos das normais, e os extremos absolutos desde que há registo...
> 
> Ou seja, esses 20.4º, que referes como antigo extremo absoluto de Fevereiro para Bragança (até ser batido ontem) era o máximo no período das normais, ou o máximo desde que há registos na estação?



Penso que seja o máxima desde que há registos na estação (1941).

No boletim climatológico anual de 2011, página 21:


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2012 às 13:52)

AnDré disse:


> Penso que seja o máxima desde que há registos na estação (1941).
> 
> No boletim climatológico anual de 2011, página 21:



Confirmado então que temos recorde, obrigado André! 

De facto o melhor para isso é mesmo recorrer aos relatórios e procurar esse tipo de informação, porque nas secções de normais e de extremos é complicado, penso que teremos apenas os extremos absolutos anuais e os extremos mensais relativos aos períodos das normais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2012 às 15:37)

Boas,céu limpo e ambiente quentinho ,com 18.4ºC com vento fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2012 às 15:50)

Boa tarde!

*Temperatura: 19.2ºC
Humidade: 25%
Pressão: 1025hpa
Vento: Fraco de Leste 10.4km/h*

Vários focos de incêndio, a sul em Vila Pouca de Aguiar e a leste (Bragança/Castilla Y León), muito fumo na atmosfera e cheiro a queimado. 

Tanta falta faz a


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2012 às 17:38)

Boas,tudo calmo com 18.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2012 às 20:28)

Boa noite, espera-se mais uma noite de temperatura acima do normal para a época, muito fumo e cheiro a queimado!

*Temperatura: 11ºC
Humidade: 42%
Pressão: 1026hpa
Vento: Levante 8.6km/h*

A estação indica:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2012 às 21:04)

Boas,vento fraco de W com 12.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Fev 2012 às 21:13)

boas

por Gouveia esta tudo calmo, nao ha vento o ceu está limpo e sigo com 10.7ºC


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2012 às 23:53)

Bem podemos bater recordes, pois tem estado um Fevereiro de extremos...

Hoje o dia foi de novo bastante ameno, *0,2ºC  20,5ºC*

Neste momento vai arrefecendo, *3,6ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Fev 2012 às 06:27)

Bom dia,

*Temp. -0.2ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1022 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Z13 (28 Fev 2012 às 10:09)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo, sol e uns agradáveis *14,4ºC*

A mínima desta manhã foi de *0,2ºC* aqui no centro da cidade, mas aqui ao lado no politécnico a Davis registou uns surpreendentes *-1,7ºC*...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Fev 2012 às 14:29)

Boa tarde!

Mais um dia sem história! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura: 17.5ºC
Humidade: 26%
Pressão: 1024hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2012 às 16:51)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui até ao momento...muito sol ,mais uma tarde ,hoje de tarde na rua só de camisa ,malta nova,calçôes e manga curta é o verão total ,pelos céus algumas nuvens,algumas perto,outras longe ,com 18.6ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 4.6ºC / 19.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2012 às 19:17)

Boas,céu limpo e vento ainda fraco já de WNW,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Fev 2012 às 19:57)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de ceu limpo, esteve temporariamente nublado por algumas nuvens altas... nao houve vento por estes lados... 

extremos:  5.6ºC de minima e 18.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 11.4ºC


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2012 às 21:29)

Mais um dia de incêndios por aqui.

Incêndios de grandes dimensões, esta tarde, a norte de Bragança (a área a amarelo), a maior parte já em Espanha. Na imagem, são também visíveis vários focos perto do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2012 às 21:39)

Vento fraco com 12.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Fev 2012 às 22:13)

boas

por gouveia  esta tudo calmo, com 9.0ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Fev 2012 às 07:06)

Bom dia,

*Temp. -0.2ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1025 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de E*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Fev 2012 às 11:06)

Bom dia!

Dia com muitas neblinas o que fez aumentar bastante a humidade durante a madrugada. Neste momento continua a má visibilidade.

*Temp: 14.4ºC
HR: 53% (a descer)
Pressão: 1028hpa (a subir)
Vento: SW 3.9km/h
Precip: 0mm*

 Oxalá chove, já nem sei o que isso é!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Fev 2012 às 11:50)

Bom dia .

Isto é que foi cá um mês de austeridade quanto há chuva ...passar o mês,e nem uma pinga ...muito sol e ambiente a aquecer com 17.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Fev 2012 às 13:33)

Boas,céu limpinho ...com 19.7ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Fev 2012 às 15:44)

Boas tardes!

Já com algumas nuvens decorativas no ceu, como se diz por aqui está a ficar "núbio".

*Temperatura: 18.5ºC
HR: 37%
Pressão: 1025hpa
*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Fev 2012 às 18:07)

Boas,tarde de hoje aqueceu bem,céu limpo e vento fraco de SW,com 17.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.0ºC / 20.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Fev 2012 às 20:20)

Boas,vento fraco de WNW com 13.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Fev 2012 às 22:36)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de ceu limpo, temporariamente nublado por alguns cumulos durante a tarde... nao houve vento por estes lados... 

extremos: 6.3ºC de minima e 18.8ºC de minima 

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 8.9ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Fev 2012 às 23:51)

Boa noite!

*Temp: 6.1ºC
HR: 67%
Pressão: 1026hpa*

Céu nublado. À espera da


----------

